# 4 sewing machines and how much fabric?



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just received a phone call. A friend's mother passed away about last Sept or Oct and they've been going through her house.

Earlier They gave me 7 garbage bags of fabrics to go through. Not done yet, but I need to get started.

Today - the 2 sister's have had enough. Angie is the sewing person they know. So, they have 4 sewing machines and at least 3 chests of fabrics for me to go through and take what I want this weekend. Next week someone comes in to clean out the house.

4 sewing machines. I was told one was a hand me down from a lady with lots of money and good taste - wonder what it is. The other three, no clue - the sister's don't sew.

This lady was my daughter's first skating coach, she had done some movie acting when young, and designed cocktail dresses that she hand painted, and ice skating dresses, too. The daughter that called me, said there might be any kind of fabric in those chests - maybe even some from Vietnam (I do not know the total significance of this, but neat).

So, this afternoon, I'll co-ordinate to go over and see what I want. And I'm the only outside family person allowed in the house.

I am so curious about the machines.
I've given 2 away in the last year, and now 4 may be coming home with me.
And I don't know what fabrics, but we will see - 

Anyone got an extra quart of time, I'm going to need it.

(and these may make outstanding crazy quilt fabrics).

Angie


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Wish I lived closer, I'd love to help you! You never know what treasures you will find.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow. You plan on updating us, right?


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet!!


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

It's pretty safe to say that we're all drooling here over your treasure chest. I'm sorry for your friend's loss. I know how tough that is to go through your mother's things.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow! What a lucky treat!. Wished I lived closer, you could have fun filling my BIG truck up to haul fabric back to your place ;-)
Heidi


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oh Lordy, I am so envious!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Angie, Tell me when to be there and send me the directions. Tomorrow or just what ever day you need me I will be there. DGS can stay with their Papa or he can come and we will put him to work!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

wish I had friends like that!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

OH MAN Wish I lived close enough to come and help!!!  I'd love a good (not cheap) sewing machine.. but I will get there one day!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cc- it's down on the N. Edge of Huntsville al.
Probably Saturday - but not sure I can bring help.

giraffe baby - after I get these machines, there is a good chance if they work, maybe a new home. I'll keep you in mind.

This daughter is the head of the skating school here in Huntsville and her hubby was my daughter's main coach for years. She's the one I've made the last Stage curtain for the rink for.

We have a LONG history - 

But I will be updating - for sure. I'm excited and plan to eat my wheaties before getting there.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

A late Christmas for you, Angie.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh wow! I cant wait to hear what the machines are and what the fabric looks like. Lots of pics please!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My biggest problem is I do not have room for any of this. Right now I'm contemplating a storage unit for this and a few things so I can move enough stuff to go through it slowly and well.

I do expect to do photos and report to all of you.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Whoot!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

You better tell us about the machines! You never know....one of us may be able to help you re-home a lost machine!! whistle


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

oh yeah BB2 - 
I am really hoping they are all worth good stuff. Maybe even some models we've talked of here - I wonder.... even if not the fabric, the machines! 

Regardless of the final home of the machines, you know I'm going to have to try them.

They probably are all going to need to be serviced, but we will find out soon.

Thanks for sharing my excitement over this.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh Boy do I wish we lived closer. LOL We definitely would volunteer to help.  Do want to hear what the machines are and how they work out.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh, how fun!!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to hear what treasures you find!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like this will keep you busy for a while, but what a great kind of busy! Have fun, and I can't wait to hear what you find.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh fantastic Angie! I hope you get some sweet machines!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We're gonna need pictures, honey.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Angie~ HAVE YOU BEEN BUSY TODAY????


----------

